# Solved: Windows Emulator for a Mac G4



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys

I have a PowerMac G4 Graphite, and I have a .daa file to open. As far as I'm aware, you can open it with PowerISO, but that's for windows. Is there an emulator for this? NOTE: Crossover won't work because it doesn't support non-intel based macs, therefore not supporting my PowerMac G4.

Know a good emulator that's free? Please tell me.
Thanks


----------



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Don't worry, found one 

DAA Converter to ISO 

Admin or Mod could close this if you want.


----------

